# Hibernating or lethargic?



## Savage (Mar 4, 2016)

I recently bought my b/w tegu from a reptile show he was eating great the first week had no problems. Now I haven't been able to get him to eat. I've been soaking him daily and have his heat up to low 100s. I'm not sure if he's trying to hibernate because it was interrupted during show or if he may be impacted. I changed his bedding to something different but he hasn't changed and the only thing he has pooped was a small white glob. Please help!


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 4, 2016)

What is cage size, cool end temp, diet, and humidity. You might want to get a scale so you can weigh him,If he is loosing weight steadily, he is sick . You can also take him to the vet.What is his substrate now? Pics would be helpfull. Raise the basking temp a little bit. Leave him alone for a few days to help him with stress. Hope I helped .


----------



## Savage (Mar 4, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> What is cage size, cool end temp, diet, and humidity. You might want to get a scale so you can weigh him,If he is loosing weight steadily, he is sick . You can also take him to the vet.What is his substrate now? Pics would be helpfull. Raise the basking temp a little bit. Leave him alone for a few days to help him with stress. Hope I helped .



First photo is now second photo is last week. Basking temp is 95 cool side is 75. I used organic soil he realy seems to like it better. I moved my monsoon spray system for better humidity and gave him larger bowl. He has eaten 2 mice a few eggs loves grapes and super worms. Last thing I gave him was ground turkey. Took 2 bites and was done hasn't eaten since and that was on Monday. He still seems pretty chubby like when I got him


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 4, 2016)

Ok, sorry for the late reply. He definetly looks worse in the second picture than the first. But when they're tired, they can look that way. You want to up his basking temp to atleast 110. It looks like you have a really tall cage, which is a pain to try and heat. I would make a platform closer to the bulb. I did this by sliding bricks under a piece of slate tile, which you can get for $5 at home depot. You could also up the amount of substrate, so that when he's on the surface, he's closer to the basking light. This also gives him a chance to burrow. You can also buy a piece of plywood to place untop of 3/4 of the cage. This will work wonders in keeping good temps/humidity. Buying hotter bulbs just dries out the cage. A vet visit would ease your worry. Has he pooped since you last fed him? If he hasn't, the undigested food can rot in his stomach and kill him if hes in hibernation. A gram scale is something I pretty much consider a must with hibernating/brumating reptiles.


----------



## Savage (Mar 4, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> Ok, sorry for the late reply. He definetly looks worse in the second picture than the first. But when they're tired, they can look that way. You want to up his basking temp to atleast 110. It looks like you have a really tall cage, which is a pain to try and heat. I would make a platform closer to the bulb. I did this by sliding bricks under a piece of slate tile, which you can get for $5 at home depot. You could also up the amount of substrate, so that when he's on the surface, he's closer to the basking light. This also gives him a chance to burrow. You can also buy a piece of plywood to place untop of 3/4 of the cage. This will work wonders in keeping good temps/humidity. Buying hotter bulbs just dries out the cage. A vet visit would ease your worry. Has he pooped since you last fed him? If he hasn't, the undigested food can rot in his stomach and kill him if hes in hibernation. A gram scale is something I pretty much consider a must with hibernating/brumating reptiles.



he hasn't gone to the bathroom atleast from what I can find since Sunday which was right after he ate and he took a few bites of turkey Monday and that's the last he's eaten. except some white stuff when I soaked him. I put a better placement for the bulb to get it closer he basked almost all day he was somewhat active and walked around cage but past few hours he just burrowed and is under his log. I've given him some mineral oil to help.


----------



## Savage (Mar 4, 2016)

The first picture is him now you think he looks better now? He still is pretty round and when I massaged his belly yesterday I could feel a lump like it was his food and today he didn't have it from what I felt but I couldn't find any poop.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 4, 2016)

Oh im sorry, Got the pictures backwards. The one where he on the bark looks better than when he's on the dirt, but that could just be because hes sleepy in the first one. If he's getting up on his own and eating/drinking/basking he's probably not in hibernation. If he isn't, I'd leave him be, but that usually worries me to the point where I weigh them every few days. If he isn't loosing weight, and sleeping all day, he's in hibernation. If he gets up daily I'd assume he's not in hibernation. Sometimes it takes finding the foods they like to eat. If his basking spot is still 95 thats too low :/. Makes sure the basking ledge is about 6-8 inches from the bulb. That insures he's getting proper UV light. Coil UVB bulbs SUCK and he probably wont be getting any if its getting filtered through a screen. If you dont have a temp gun, get one, because dial thermometers are terrible. A temp gun off amazon is about 10 bucks. Make sure his basking spot is atleast 110 or they cannot properly digest, and will not eat. your cool side temps are pretty good.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 4, 2016)

Oops did I just assume he was on coil UVB? My bad... but if he is get him one of the tubes or a sunglow/powersun.


----------



## Savage (Mar 4, 2016)

it's not coil. So I just soaked him again and gave him a mouse he devoured it first time he's ate all week I rearranged his tank for better basking. He must of hid his poop. I'm definately keeping close eye but I feel better that he ate. All he seems to like is mice


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 4, 2016)

Mine seemed to really take to plums. You can also use chicks/quail, which you might have to chop up (ewww). I got recommended to use red runner roaches earlier today, those might help too. Try some fish such as talapia.


----------



## Savage (Mar 4, 2016)

I definately will. I'm going to get roaches this weekend to try. Thanks for all the help


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 4, 2016)

Your welcome! He looks nice and fat


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 4, 2016)

So far I've had mine escape three times, almost start several fires, and be a pain in the ass all in two weeks XD.


----------

